# iPod et Bang & Olufsen?



## autolyse (17 Août 2004)

bonjour à tous, 



Je souhaiterais savoir s'il est possible de connecter un IPOD sur une chaine BANG OLUFSEN afin de profiter de sa qualite sonore.  
Perso, j'ai une BEO CENTURY. J'aurais voulu donc savoir si ce raccord etait possible.
Merci d'avance pour vos remarques !

Sur la chaine il n'y a qu'une entre AUXILIAIRE qui n'a pas l'air du tout compatible avec le 'kit de connexion stereo' a acquerir avec l'IPOD.
http://www.apple.com/fr/ipod/accessories.html

arghh !! ca m'enerve !!
Peut-etre pouvez vous m'aider ?
Cordialement,
</FONT>


----------



## yvos (17 Août 2004)

autolyse a dit:
			
		

> bonjour à tous,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Salut

si c'est une entrée auxiliaire standard (deux fiches rouge et blanche), c'est ok (l'ipod se branche sur les entrées qui servent aussi pour connecter platine cd, tuner...), un câble RCA-miniJack suffit (à fortiori, le kit vendu sur le site d'apple fonctionne) . Ce qu'il faudrait, c'est pas un lien vers apple, mais un lien vers une photo montrant l'entrée en question...


----------



## autolyse (17 Août 2004)

voila donc lesouci...car ce n'estpas ce type d'entrée  
il ya une seule entrée (pas de couleur rouge et blanche).

C'est une entree etrange...mais j'arrive pas a choper de photo pour vous montrer. une sorte d'entree pour une 'broche' ronde...sais pas comment expliquer...


----------



## Nephou (17 Août 2004)

autolyse a dit:
			
		

> voila donc lesouci...car ce n'estpas ce type d'entrée
> il ya une seule entrée (pas de couleur rouge et blanche).
> 
> C'est une entree etrange...mais j'arrive pas a choper de photo pour vous montrer. une sorte d'entree pour une 'broche' ronde...sais pas comment expliquer...


 B & O utilise encore des connecteurs DIN  ?

 Pas de problème, les adaptateurs et plans de cablages sont faciles à trouver


----------



## naas (17 Août 2004)

bonjour et bienvenue a toi sur macgé  etant b&ophile aussi je ne peux que te souhaiter la bienvenue (je ne suis pas le seul ici rassure toi  )
donc la BEO CENTURY le mieux c'est ce site http://www.beoworld.co.uk/ une vraie mine d'or 
qui après recherche donne http://www.beoworld.co.uk/beosoundcentury.htm


----------



## autolyse (17 Août 2004)

voila c'est donc ca, un connecteur DIN..exactement.

Bref...si je comprends bien....je suis eu...pour rester poli...
je ne peux donc pas envisager de brancher un IPOD dessus, c'est bien cela ?

pffff....


----------



## Nephou (17 Août 2004)

autolyse a dit:
			
		

> voila c'est donc ca, un connecteur DIN..exactement.
> 
> Bref...si je comprends bien....je suis eu...pour rester poli...
> je ne peux donc pas envisager de brancher un IPOD dessus, c'est bien cela ?
> ...


 tu as lu ma contribution ?


----------



## autolyse (17 Août 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Pas de problème, les adaptateurs et plans de cablages sont faciles à trouver


ah ouais ?? c'est donc possible ! faut il toute une batterie de cable durs a cacher ensuite ? ;-)


----------



## autolyse (17 Août 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> bonjour et bienvenue a toi sur macgé  etant b&ophile aussi je ne peux que te souhaiter la bienvenue (je ne suis pas le seul ici rassure toi  )
> donc la BEO CENTURY le mieux c'est ce site http://www.beoworld.co.uk/ une vraie mine d'or
> qui après recherche donne http://www.beoworld.co.uk/beosoundcentury.htm


merci.
Mais bon...pas d'infos concernant mes connectiques..


----------



## autolyse (17 Août 2004)

si quelqu'un m'explique les raccords et cablages a realiser....je pense que l'achat de l'IPOD sera réalisé en suivant ! ;-)


----------



## Nephou (17 Août 2004)

autolyse a dit:
			
		

> si quelqu'un m'explique les raccords et cablages a realiser....je pense que l'achat de l'IPOD sera réalisé en suivant ! ;-)


 alors analysons un jack
puis le DIN (c'est la cinquième ligne du tableau qui doit t'intéresser)


----------



## autolyse (17 Août 2004)

j'analyse....et ensuite ? ;-)

Comment donc modifier ce connecteur DIN pour pouvoir accueillir l'IPOD !?


----------



## Nephou (17 Août 2004)

autolyse a dit:
			
		

> j'analyse....et ensuite ? ;-)
> 
> Comment donc modifier ce connecteur DIN pour pouvoir accueillir l'IPOD !?


 Ben tu prends du cable, de l'étain, un fer à souder, une fiche DIN mâle "qui va bien dans le B&O", du cable audio blindé de la longueur que tu veux et une prise jack 3,25 mm (également appelé "mini-jack") stéréo, une pince coupante, de la patience et tu relies la masse à la masse, la gauche à la gauche et la droite à la droite.

  voilou

 [donc tu fabriques un cable sur mesure pour aller du iPod au B&O : pas besoin de modifier ce dernier]


----------



## autolyse (17 Août 2004)

Thanks pour ces precisions.
Mais vu mon ignorance en matiere de bricolage..je vais voir si je peux pas faire appel a un pote pour me faire ça ! ;-)
Merci.


----------



## mfay (17 Août 2004)

Au fait, il n'y a pas que BO qui ait gardé les prises DIN.

    Une très grande marque anglaise de la HiFi  les utilise également : NAIM (mais pas très connue, mais bien plus audiophyle que B&O)


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (18 Août 2004)

Voilà ce qu'il te faut :







Tu peux le trouver ici...


----------



## Nephou (18 Août 2004)

Fat Boss Slim a dit:
			
		

> Voilà ce qu'il te faut :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Je pense que ton lien ne le mènera pas très loin pour le moment 

_pis ta solution n'as pas le charme -- peut-être désuet il est vrai -- des volutes s'élevant de la pane du fer plongé dans l'étain_


----------



## naas (18 Août 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que ton lien ne le mènera pas très loin pour le moment
> 
> _pis ta solution n'as pas le charme -- peut-être désuet il est vrai -- des volutes s'élevant de la pane du fer plongé dans l'étain_


benh moi je le prends direct le cable pour ma chtite b&0  (enfin des que le lien est retrouvé   )


----------



## golf (18 Août 2004)

Peut on m'expliquer à quoi peut bien servir le forum iPod


----------



## Nephou (18 Août 2004)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Peut on m'expliquer à quoi peut bien servir le forum iPod


 _tiens, il pleut_
 ben là on parle juste Danemark et connectique audio non ?


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (18 Août 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que ton lien ne le mènera pas très loin pour le moment
> 
> _pis ta solution n'as pas le charme -- peut-être désuet il est vrai -- des volutes s'élevant de la pane du fer plongé dans l'étain_



Désolé, mais quand je l'ai testé il marchait.

J'ai refait une recherche ici et là.


----------



## steinway (20 Août 2004)

autolyse a dit:
			
		

> bonjour à tous,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



salut,

le  + plus "simple" :

tu achetes un cable de liaison classique : Monster 
et ensuite un adaptateur : RCA-Din 

et sans rapport, on aimerait bien que B&O propose + de solutions pour le Mac...


----------



## ibedji (23 Août 2004)

Salut, 
j'ai fait quelques essais entre une chaine B&o un ipod ou maintenant la borne airport express: et cela marche plutot bien. mieux avec l'airport que ipod directement sur la prise aux.
le plus simple pour la connectique c'est de voir avec un revendeur B&o: ils ont les cables adéquates ou les fabriquent. 
En bref l'airport express sur la chaine c'est top l'ipod ca marche bien (avec quelques reglages de volume)

A +


----------



## naas (24 Août 2004)

Pourquoi dis tu : mieux avec une borne qu'avec un ipod directement ...


----------



## Nephou (24 Août 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi dis tu : mieux avec une borne qu'avec un ipod directement ...


 Peut être rapport au niveau d'entrée ? Ou le signal transitant par le dock est supérieur à celui issu de la prise casque ?


----------



## Machistador (25 Août 2004)

ca se trouve dans n'importe quel darty cet adaptateur, la derniere fois que j'ai transformé un din en RCA ct sur une Thorens de 1976, serie speciale à Din pour aller avec les bouzins allemands de l'époque (ampli tuner Grundig large en plastic immitant le bois mais quel son  )

Serieux c pas serieux à notre epoque de trouver encore du DIN, tout est en RCA, je soupconne BO de garder expres ce type de connectique pour verouiller le client-BO qui, sans mechanceté aucune, n'est generalement pas un as en conectique 

Enfin, bo c jolie y a pas à dire, c un peu comme le mac : des conectiques à la con, un beau design et des prix de malades   

A+
Michael


----------



## naas (25 Août 2004)

parce que tu crois que les clients b&o gardent leur *B*el *O*bjet juste pour les connecteurs , ils savent même pas ce que c'est et s'en foutent completement 

Et puis trouve une chaine qui puisse etre connectée a ta tv qui puisse etre connectée a un televiseur secondaire, avec un telephone sur leqeul tu puisse reduire le son de l'endroit ou tu es, etc etc, bref B&O il n'y a pas mieux d'ou le prix na


----------



## Nephou (25 Août 2004)

[troll mais pas trop]
c'est juste que pour le prix tu pourrais avoir du son de qualité supérieure et pas juste bon 

mais c'est vrai que c'est plus joli que de bose
[/troll mais, non, pas trop]


----------



## naas (25 Août 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> [troll mais pas trop]
> c'est juste que pour le prix tu pourrais avoir du son de qualité supérieure et pas juste bon
> 
> mais c'est vrai que c'est plus joli que de bose
> [/troll mais, non, pas trop]


troll mais pas trop....rohhhh lui     tu es sûr ? .... rahhh ca me demange de le nourrir... mais non je resisite, je res.... arrrgh

*mode un petit peu troll parceque j'arrive pas a tenir*
_en plus les boseux ils aiment que le son bose, et il n'y a que eux _ 

*mode pas troll du tout et qui veux finir sur une jolie note consensuelle*
_oui tu as probablement raison, chaque marque a sa specificité ses avantages et inconvenients,et bose a fait en plus de beaux progrès en design _


----------



## Machistador (25 Août 2004)

mais qui a parlé de bose????

Bose et BO meme combat : son moyen (pour un hifiste j'entends) à part que bo c design et corectement orienté domotique (c leur point fort)

voila c jute l'opinion d'un amateur de hifi, désolé si vous avez été vexés d'autant que j'avais pas franchement dit du mal de BO dans mon post


----------



## Machistador (25 Août 2004)

par contre moi je suis vexé que vous m'ayez pris pour un BoseUser   Les lames de mon ampli vont claquer de rage 

A+
Michael


----------



## naas (25 Août 2004)

Machistador a dit:
			
		

> mais qui a parlé de bose????


nephou   




			
				Machistador a dit:
			
		

> voila c jute l'opinion d'un amateur de hifi, désolé si vous avez été vexés d'autant que j'avais pas franchement dit du mal de BO dans mon post


mais non pas véxés, on s'amuse, rien de plus   t'inquiete pas  :love: tiens un coup de boule du coup


----------



## Machistador (25 Août 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> :love: tiens un coup de boule du coup


Pan, plein les dents, je peux pas t'en mettre un, on me dit que tu es "coup d'boule Proof" 

A+
Michael


----------



## Nephou (25 Août 2004)

Je n'ai jamais dis que le son Bose était de qualité supérieure à scelui de B&O : c'est du bon son électronique corrigé dans les deux cas ; je disais juste que je préfère le design B&O (mais ce n'était pas clair et je m'en excuse).

Pour me faire pardonner je vais troller dans l'autre sens 

Un ampli à lampes ? Non merci j'ai déjà un radiateur  (de plus à gaz : ça revient moins cher)


----------



## Machistador (25 Août 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai jamais dis que le son Bose était de qualité supérieure à scelui de B&O : c'est du bon son électronique corrigé dans les deux cas ; je disais juste que je préfère le design B&O (mais ce n'était pas clair et je m'en excuse).
> 
> Pour me faire pardonner je vais troller dans l'autre sens
> 
> Un ampli à lampes ? Non merci j'ai déjà un radiateur  (de plus à gaz : ça revient moins cher)


[mode SuperTroll] un ampli à lampe? pourquoi? il s'allume?[/mode SuperTroll]


----------



## Nephou (25 Août 2004)

mais quand même :






 + 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  et ben ça a un putain de son :love:

  mais on va finir par se faire déplacer dans audio etc.


----------



## mfay (25 Août 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> etc etc, bref B&O il n'y a pas mieux d'ou le prix na


  Heu il y a pas mieux d'ou le prix c'est plutôt ça :








       Là, il n'y a vraiment pas mieux (Cello), mais le prix est encore plus monstrueux 

 Et dire qu'à la place d'un B&O on peut acheter chez YBA, NAIM (avec prises DIN aussi), Audiomat, Jadis, Microméga, Kora, et plein d'autre. J'suis désolé les gars, vous vous êtes fait arnaquer avec B&O 

     (En plus Nephou, elles sont vraiment belles tes enceintes JMR Offrandes)


  [zut les crochet DTF troll]Je viens de rajouter les crochets à troll, c'est bon ? [/zut les crochet DTF troll]


----------



## naas (25 Août 2004)

tu as pas mis les crochets mode mega troll


----------



## Machistador (26 Août 2004)

J'aime beaucoup JMR, ce ont de tres bonnes enceintes mais faut du bon jus derriere, j'aime également une bonne paire de klipsch sur de la lampe arrrggghhhhh

Et surtout du vinyl du vinyl et encore du vinyl... non je ne suis pas fétichiste  

J'ai longtemps sévi (pseudo echobelly) sur www.homecinema-fr.com (où il y a plein d'antimac aussi  ) où j'ai fait mes armes en homecine et hifi et on peux vraiment y rencontrer des gens callés dans divers domaines et ou vous pourrez avoir les meilleurs conseils afin d'eviter d'acheter des merdes sans nom  [mode pub off]

Personelement j'ai un push d'EL84 de 2X18Watts sur une paire de Jmlab DB19 avec une thorens 166MK2 avec cellule Denon (bobine mobile) et une platine CD philips 723 : c grace à differents conseils demos et rencontre que je me suis constitué cette hifi fabuleuse pour moins de 1000 Euros   Mais sans troll ce n'est pas la meme demarche qu'une BO, de la meme maniere que ce n'est pas la meme demarche un imac ou une tour pc avec composants triés.

Pour revenir sur l'univers apple je trouve que la techno aitunes est extra pour relier à la chaine, bien plus kiffante que de relier un ipod sur une chaine, d'ailleurs des que j'ai l'imac je ferai ca car grace au design de l'imac l'ordi va enfin reintegrer le salon d'ou un usage plus frequent de la chaine 

Et vous c quoi votre chaine hifi/Homecine?????

A+
Michael


----------



## naas (26 Août 2004)

Machistador a dit:
			
		

> Et vous c quoi votre chaine hifi/Homecine?????
> 
> A+
> Michael


chaine b o, tv bo avec dvd et sattelite, tv dans la chambre b o, tels b o, variateurs de lumiere b o, platine vynils a bras tangantiels b o, tout ca interconnecte   

_ce n'est pas chez moi, c 'est chez me parents_  :rose: 
un jour...  :love:


----------



## Nephou (26 Août 2004)

Si ce n'est moi c'est donc mon frère. 
Donc : ampli homecinema NAD attaquant les deux offrandes et trois IRIS (cpentrale et arrières)
mais pour écouter de la musique : le NAD est "by-passé" et les offrandes sont attaquées par deux ampli cairn (ben oui ce sont des amplis mono donc il en faut deux)

Moi j'ai "juste" le "vieux" NAD de mon frère (stéréo donc) et deux enceintes de marque anglaise dont j'ai oublié le nom :rose:


----------



## Nephou (26 Août 2004)

Sinon c'est honteux cet étalage vous trouvez pas  ?


----------



## Machistador (26 Août 2004)

non c interesant de voir que les macusers ont d'autres centres d'intetret 

A+
Michael


----------



## mfay (26 Août 2004)

Machistador a dit:
			
		

> Et vous c quoi votre chaine hifi/Homecine?????


 Ampli YBA intégré 
   platine CD Microméga Drive 2
   Convertisseur Microméga DAC
   Platine Vynil Rega Planar 25
   Vieille enceinte Cabasse Caravelle

   Et pour la partie Home-ciné
   Décodeur Microméga Minium AVP Branché  sur le YBA pour les voies avants 
   Platine DVD Sony 725
   (+ Platine H&B 3220)
   Enceinte arrière Triangle Comete Branché sur le décodeur
 (Pas de voie centrale, pas de caisson, y'en a pas vraiment besoin dans mon cas)


----------



## Machistador (27 Août 2004)

en hc j'ai oublié de preciser un dvd sony 730P et un proj optoma H30, pour le son je me sers de ma config stereo et ca marche tres bien.

A+
Michael


----------



## naas (4 Janvier 2011)

Je relance le sujet et cherche le fameux câble à un prix raisonnable.
din 5 vers mini jack pour branchement d'une borne airport express sur l'entrée aux de la B&O


----------



## BOMAC (22 Février 2011)

On trouve toute la connectique B&O chez des spécialistes : www.danishlink.com

Et il y a dans le lot des cables dans plusieurs longueurs et couleurs pour brancher les ipod, iphone, mac, bornes airport express etc. C'est là : http://www.danishlink.com/Ipod-et-BO-c-8_9.html


----------



## naas (22 Février 2011)

Bonjour et bienvenue sur le forum macgénération.
J'ai trouvé dans l'entre temps la solution dans un magasin B&O, ils vendent un adaptateur vers du RCA, il faut ensuite acheter dans le commerce un adaptateur RCA jack, ce qui est très facile à trouver et moins cher que danishlink


----------



## potz (14 Mars 2011)

http://revoxbeo.homepage.bluewin.ch/3339.html


----------



## Ray_Mee (29 Février 2012)

Pour Beau-Papa qui n'y entend rien dans tout ça mais est équipé d'un Ipad 2 et d'une chaine B&O, j'ai trouvé un câble jack 3,5 =>  Din 5 broches 180° sur Price Minister, mais en le branchant sur l'entrée Auxiliaire, même si le son passe le niveau est très bas, il faut mettre le B&O à fond pour que ça chante ... sûrement une histoire de sensibilité d'entrée.

Déjà sur ma chaîne Harman-Kardon, qui a des entrées RCA donc, il faut monter le niveau, mais sur le B&O c'est bien pire, pourtant c'est un système puissant. Je pense me faire réaliser un petit préampli pour ajuster le niveau 3 fois plus de courant devrait suffire ...


----------



## naas (29 Février 2012)

Pour beau papa tu lui fait acheter une borne airport express
Tu branches la borne sur l'entrée aux de la bo. 
Et apres tu envoies le son via le wifi :love:


----------

